# Homebrew Question?



## Freejay (May 24, 2005)

Well Bro's....I'm planning on trying to homebrew sometime in the future, and as always I intend to fully research the subject before jumping in.  My question is with regards to sterilization.  DR posted several "recepies" for coversions, but one of the steps mentions heating the oil in an muffin pan to sterilize it.  My question is, is this step necessary even if the oil purchased is steril?


----------



## kell11 (May 24, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> Well Bro's....I'm planning on trying to homebrew sometime in the future, and as always I intend to fully research the subject before jumping in.  My question is with regards to sterilization.  DR posted several "recepies" for coversions, but one of the steps mentions heating the oil in an muffin pan to sterilize it.  My question is, is this step necessary even if the oil purchased is steril?



Free, You can buy 100Ml USP sterile oils on conversion sites.
the heat _is _ to sterilize 'i believe'...certainly its to kill bacterial content


----------



## wolfyEVH (May 25, 2005)

the oven is not necessary in the first place........BA and filtering is however


----------



## kell11 (May 25, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> the oven is not necessary in the first place........BA and filtering is however


yeah,Ive seen both ways printed 'Depending on recipes'.
BA and whatmans/filters come w/ most or all conv. kits.


----------



## wolfyEVH (May 25, 2005)

KellSRV said:
			
		

> yeah,Ive seen both ways printed 'Depending on recipes'.
> BA and whatmans/filters come w/ most or all conv. kits.




only for making tren there are kits.  making tren from fina pellets is hard....making test prop for synovex is even harder


----------



## Freejay (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Bro's, I would simply be using raw powders, not fina pelets.  I would probably be interested in making Test, Masteron, Eq, that type of thing.  I like Chris' idea if making one large 100ml batch and then breaking it up.  I also thought that the Ba and BB would kill a lot if not all of the bacteria, but I guess better safe than sorry.  I guess there is no danger of damaging the gear with heat then?  I saw the calc you posted before Wolfy...pretty neat.  Are the ratios for BA and BB pretty static, or is it different for each product?


----------



## kell11 (May 25, 2005)

*Evh-tren?*



			
				wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> only for making tren there are kits.  making tren from fina pellets is hard....making test prop for synovex is even harder



I dont want the Estradiol in Synovex.And I know removing complicates the process.
Why ist hard wolfy,Did I make tren?This is what i did.
using 2 fina-H kits-4000mg
A finafarm.com 8g kit contains:
55ml vial w/2ozs.BA in it.
55ml/vial w/55ml sesame.
1 empty sterile vial.
Crushed the 200 pellets with mortor & pestle to powder.this helped.
Dissolved them in the BA for an hour-room temp.
Inj.40 ml of sesame(to raise to 100mg-wouldve been75mg with 55ml) into dk.amber dissolved pellets.
Let set for three hours,until separation occured.(Layer of filler @ bottom)
Withdrew w/whatman and squirted into sterile vial...
cloudiness is not much.more clear than cloudy
100mG Tren,NO? Seemed very easy.THATS WHAT IM SAYING.you made me think maybe i did/made something else/wrong.
Because it was very easy.
The FINAFARM KITS ARE VERY COOL


----------



## Freejay (May 25, 2005)

KellSRV said:
			
		

> I dont want the Estradiol in Synovex.And I know removing complicates the process.
> Why ist hard wolfy,Did I make tren?This is what i did.
> using 2 fina-H kits-4000mg
> A finafarm.com 8g kit contains:
> ...



I will definately be trying this now.  Did you heat it Kell?


----------



## kell11 (May 25, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> I will definately be trying this now.  Did you heat it Kell?


you dont have to. But Don the friendly farmer on the dvd suggests that sitting the oil and BA mix into a bowl of hot tap water (for last 15 minutes) 
will help final seperation.
so yeah i guess i used heat..


----------



## wolfyEVH (May 25, 2005)

heating in the oven isnt really gonna do anything............

1.  totally different type of heating and temperature is needed for complete sterilization
2.  if you're not careful, you risk damaging the hormone

the main worry in homebrew is making sure you dont get "floaties" in your gear......you dont want dust particles, lint, etc getting into the gear......thats why the filtering process is crucial.....

there is however a good thing about heating the gear up......it makes it a lot easier to filter and makes shit go into suspension easier......but i would recommend using a blowdryer for this......


----------



## kell11 (May 25, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> heating in the oven isnt really gonna do anything............
> 
> 1.  totally different type of heating and temperature is needed for complete sterilization
> 2.  if you're not careful, you risk damaging the hormone
> ...


I agree. it has to be _Clean_.Im not a chemist nor do I have the time.hell, Ive got kids in the house..."Daddys makin super coffee."
Ill leave to the 'pros'.
I would like to play with it. Understand completely in principle the simplicity. and I know a good source for 10g and bulk powders


----------

